# Anyone have the Oxygenator in their livewell?



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone uses this in their boats. Do they work as advertised? Worth the $$.


----------



## nofolkinway (Dec 7, 2004)

Just use Hydrogen Peroxide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8K0AjcFqK0


----------



## electro (Aug 4, 2009)

It would probably work well with minnow aerators


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, my main issue is that the timer on my livewell doesn't work and I'm having a HARD time finding the right part (1997 Triton TR18). So I was thinking I could use one of these to keep the water fairly fresh between me or my partner turning the livewell on and off throughout the day during a tournament. Leaving it run the entire time is not working well as it eventually runs that battery down (I have a dedicated battery for my electronics/livewell pumps) and kills the electronics by the end of a 6 hour tourney.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Try a using a simple Frabill. makes bubbles, should get you thru the season.

Mine has lasted a few years already.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Mike - You using any ice and/or additives ? C-man


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

chamookman said:


> Mike - You using any ice and/or additives ? C-man


Ice doesn't last long but I do use Please Release Me when the water is really warm or I have a troubled fish.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

nofolkinway said:


> Just use Hydrogen Peroxide.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8K0AjcFqK0


sweet


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well, I found a timer switch so all should be well.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

nofolkinway said:


> Just use Hydrogen Peroxide.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8K0AjcFqK0


i did not know this........ill try it on minnows.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Glad Ya found a switch. For ice lasting longer - during warm water tournys, I'd have some water bottles and/or quart milk jugs filled with water and frozen in a cooler too add as needed. Bob


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin (May 31, 2009)

*HYDROGEN PEROXIDE IS A KILLER IN BAIT TANK WATER*​Hydrogen peroxide added to live well water produces the deadly hydroxyl radical when decomposing. It great for killing bacteria, but it also damages gill cells, increases catch and release acute and delayed mortality and morbidity. For the conservation minded anglers, we suggest avoiding hydrogen peroxide livewell additives during catch and release tournaments.

*OXYGEN TABLETS ARE KILLERS IN BAIT TANK WATER TOO*​Bait tank oxygen tablets will increase dissolved oxygen concentration in water, but they also produce hydrogen peroxide and carbon dioxide (CO2). Both are very soluble in water. Dissolved carbon dioxide combines with water forming carbonic acid, which increases the acidity of bait tank water. Acidic bait tank water increases the toxic effects of ammonia affecting the health of live bait fish, live bait shrimp, bass, crappie and walleye. Dissolving oxygen tablets also produce 10% CO2, which will cause live bait to become lethargic and confused, an undesirable side effect. High dissolved carbon dioxide concentrations in bait tank water affect live bait and tournament fish negatively. It produces anesthesia and death when the dissolved concentrations in bait tank water are elevated and sustained. 

Just for thought!!!!


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin (May 31, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses this in their boats. Do they work as advertised? Worth the $$.


 
*Livewell Bait Tank Water Electrolysis Systems*​Aqua Innovations Oxygenator, an electrolysis device (electrolysis for freshwater use only). This small D/C battery operated electrical device breaks down fresh water molecules into pure hydrogen gas, pure oxygen gas and hydroxyl ions. If the livewell water contains _any salt_, chlorine gas is always produced. It has no moving parts, makes no noise and requires maintenance with special equipment after each use. Everything dies in the livewell if a live support oxygen system fails to produce enough oxygen (delivery volume) in high concentrations (100% oxygen gas)) . Water electrolysis produces _some_ pure oxygen and twice as much pure hydrogen, 1:2 ratio respectively. The little amount of oxygen it does generate is not regulated or controlled by the fisherman. The volume of oxygen delivered is strictly regulated, controlled by a thermometer that measures livewell water temperature. The amount of oxygen produced has nothing to do with the volume and concentration of dissolved oxygen required and necessary to meet and sustain the minimal biological oxygen demand for 8-10 hours of intensive transport captivity coupled with maximum physiological and psychological fish stress in summer tournament. 
The little electrolyzer is cheap, about the cost of a water pump or air compressor. Electrolyzing water does produce a tiny amount of pure oxygen so technically it does qualify on paper as an "oxygen generating system," the vital sales point. 
Some questions an informed consumer should ask and answer: 
Because most fishing catch and release tournaments are usually held in the summer, is this life-support electrolysis oxygen generator absolutely dependable in the summer when low oxygen concentrations are normally major fish care problems? 
Is this life support oxygen system dependable and reliable? The equipment must always produce, maintain and sustain minimal dissolved oxygen saturations (100% - 175% DO saturation) in a bass boat livewell , tournament weigh-in holding tank, release boat transport tanks containing a limit many limits of tournament bass (15-27 lbs fish or 400 lbs of live fish) in July/August tournaments all day long.​The physiological and psychological stress impact of transporting live bait and tournament gamefish in water that's actively being exposed to sustained low electrical current in water unknown, out of sight and out of mind. 
_The hallmark sales point is: the Oxygenator  makes pure oxygen, period. _
Know the facts. Expect very limited pure oxygen production and low dissolved oxygen (DO) concentrations every summer because this unit is controlled and cycled on and off strictly by livewell water temperature. When the unit is new and functioning correctly the volume of oxygen delivery may satisfy the biological oxygen demand for a fish in the livewell in cold winter months (water temperature 40 F - 65 F). Failure to generate enough oxygen is a seasonal problem like aeration, often exhibiting every summer when the surface water temperature reaches 75 F - 85 F. Like all mechanical aeration and water pumps, you cannot control the dose or volume of oxygen delivered nor can you control the livewell DO saturation with this device regardless of the BOD. Water pumps pump water and air pumps pump air... air and water is not oxygen irregardless of how much you pump.
A water temperature sensor (the brain of the electrolyzer is a thermometer) cycles the unit on and off intermittently, the amount of oxygen that's generated is strictly controlled by livewell water temperature. Add ice to cool the water and the unit cycles less generating less oxygen whether the well contains 1 three pound fish or 10 five pound fish. Unlike standard professional fish transporters dissolved oxygen standards for transport protocol, the biological oxygen demand (BOD) is not a consideration for oxygen production and is of no concern with this device. You can not make any adjustments to the unit nor can you increase the volume of oxygen the unit produces and delivers which exposed an extremely limiting water quality factor like you've experience with mechanical aeration.
O2 saturation rate: The sales literature proudly boasts that the Oxygenator will generate 80% dissolved oxygen in 20 minutes or less [that's with no bait or fish in the livewell consuming oxygen]. This sounds great, right? The truth is a bit slippery because most standard boat mechanical aerators achieve these saturations easily in cold water. Even Mr. or Ms. Bubbles air pumps can and will achieve 60% - 80% DO saturation under the same conditions in 30 - 40 seconds in cold water devoid of fish. Add a bait or a fish into the livewell and the dissolve oxygen saturation drops precipitously to chronic hypoxemic saturations. Bait, fish and bacteria consume oxygen, more fish require more oxygen in the summer. A mechanical aerator may be more efficient if any oxygen generator fails to deliver enough oxygen in high concentrations; chronic oxygen deprivation with mechanical aeration in the summer is well known by all fishermen trying to keep bait and fish alive and healthy during summer tournament transport captivity... sustained acute and chronic oxygen deprivation often results in dead, and dieing fish and lethargic sloppy red-nose bait better suited for catfish and crab bait. A major factor causing delayed tournament mortality in summer C-R fishing tournaments.

You decide!!


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

chamookman said:


> Glad Ya found a switch. For ice lasting longer - during warm water tournys, I'd have some water bottles and/or quart milk jugs filled with water and frozen in a cooler too add as needed. Bob





Mike, you also might consider getting that extra battery hooked up with everything else. I'm runing a deep cycle rigged in parallel with my starting battery. Works great for my needs. 

Also, if you have more than one livewell split fish up in both, that helps tremendously when dealing with multiple fish.

I have not had much success with additives.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Hydrogen Peroxide, even 1 cap full too much and you will kill the fish. better to use frozen water/gatorade bottles in the livewell to help lower the temp.. just don't drop it more than 10 deg or the fish will die. but take the bottles out before you make a long run as they will ade in beating up the fish. plug your livewell over flow with a plug, fill till overflow then make your run. since you did find a new timer ( bass pro carry's them) that will help. if you can idle your big motor every once in awhile to charge your battery, you should be able to run the livewell pump 100% of the time. it only takes a few short minutes to give you enough charge to last for a couple hours. also clip on weights 1 to 2 oz's one on each bottom front fin and one on the tail will keep them upright in your livewell allowing them to burp out any air. i used to use large alligator clips ( can't remember the number) it also works on big walleye and makes a BIG difference in weighing in live fish. use fizzing only as a last resort even if you know what your doing.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a small overflow-type livewell with no air pump. A good (105+ A/hr) battery can run the pump almost continuously, in addition to my 47# bow mount and 2 sonar units, during a 6hr tournament. I haven't fished any 8hr tourneys yet. I've never used or tried additives or ice in my livewell. No room for ice and I've never seen a need for additives. My livewell has never killed a fish -14# bass limits, 7 catfish, pike longer than it is, even splake & lakers- because I follow 3 rules:


More Fish in Livewell = More Pump Time
Higher Water Temp = More Pump Time
When the fish get agitated (make noise), Turn on the Pump.
But I lack one of the convenient electronic timers, I have the old school kind...a "_Pump Chump_"...if you will, to flip the switch. Downside of that is it varies in personality, initiative, and the amount of gear it brings! :evil:


To clear up your 'mental picture'...


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an Oxigenator for my minnow bucket. It is for sale, please make offer. I have lost a few buckets of minnows to this devise not getting the job done. I have done side by side tests with the cheapo airators VS the Oxigenator. The cheapo has both times. Since they can't keep my minnows alive I did not invest in the livewell system.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

JJ Mac said:


> Mike, you also might consider getting that extra battery hooked up with everything else. I'm runing a deep cycle rigged in parallel with my starting battery. Works great for my needs.
> 
> Also, if you have more than one livewell split fish up in both, that helps tremendously when dealing with multiple fish.
> 
> I have not had much success with additives.


I am running a 4 battery system already! Adding a battery will probably sink my boat by the transom!! LOL!!! Hooking a deep cycle and a standard starting battery parallel is not really the best thing for the deep cycle... starting a motor hooked to a deep cycle reduces the number of "deep cycles" the battery will take. This timer switch will eliminate my issues for good. Total capacity of both livewells is 36 gallons... so even one livewell is bigger than the total capacity of many boats (like my Tracker). I use one to hold fish and the other as my "culling" livewell.... upgrade fish go in the port side after the starboard side has it's 5 fish limit. So by the end of the day (most days anyway) I have 2-3 fish in each livewell.

And the only additive I use is Please Release Me. But that's only if I have a bleeder or the fish start to show signs of "not doing well." It works... I've had nearly dead and upside down fish "come back to life" after adding the powder.

Also, I do bring several frozen water bottles/2 liter bottles when I fish 5+ hour tournies that will undoubtably have warm water to contend with.


----------



## wall-ib-jiggin (May 31, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> I am running a 4 battery system already! Adding a battery will probably sink my boat by the transom!! LOL!!! Hooking a deep cycle and a standard starting battery parallel is not really the best thing for the deep cycle... starting a motor hooked to a deep cycle reduces the number of "deep cycles" the battery will take. This timer switch will eliminate my issues for good. Total capacity of both livewells is 36 gallons... so even one livewell is bigger than the total capacity of many boats (like my Tracker). I use one to hold fish and the other as my "culling" livewell.... upgrade fish go in the port side after the starboard side has it's 5 fish limit. So by the end of the day (most days anyway) I have 2-3 fish in each livewell.
> 
> And the only additive I use is Please Release Me. But that's only if I have a bleeder or the fish start to show signs of "not doing well." It works... I've had nearly dead and upside down fish "come back to life" after adding the powder.
> 
> Also, I do bring several frozen water bottles/2 liter bottles when I fish 5+ hour tournies that will undoubtably have warm water to contend with.


If you are running that many batteries already you might want to check the pump or the batteries!! Something is either not holding charge or the pump is drawing to many amps.. You should be able to run that pump continously for that long on that much juice...I can run my trolling motor for 3 days with out charging batteries (8hr/day) and thats with autopilot and 101lb thrust.. my start battery runs my electronics and livewell pumps all day by itself.


----------

